# Reptile Shops Manchester Area



## sheepy42 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

I fancy going to a decent sized reptile shop for a good mooch around on Sunday and was wondering which are the best rep shops around Manchester. 
Doesn't have to be in Manchester itself but within 30 miles or so. 

The only ones I've been to so far are Viper and Vine and Stockport Pet Warehouse. Fancy looking somewhere different to see what treats they have.  

Thanks.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

which side of Manchester are you willing to go the 30miles from? There's one in warrington, one in wigan, Reptacular on Rochdale (or Rossendale.. something like that). If you're more at the Bolton end of Manchester your 30 miles wouldn't be too far off the Reptile Room... although it'd bugger you for other shops in Manchester.
think there's Manchester Pet Centre as well; username on here is MPC or something i think


----------



## Pete Edge (Sep 29, 2009)

*Manchester shops*

Manchester Pets and Aquatics is well worth the visit, a great reptile shop. Just outside city center in Ardwick.
MPA on here works there, an all round good egg.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

thats the one


----------



## Nile101 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yup as the above both say MPA is a great place to go, plenty of reps out on display and a much bigger stock not shown. Urmston aquatics isn't too bad either, but isn't as diverse as MPA.


----------



## Jamie_reptiles (Feb 3, 2011)

Manchester Pets and Aquatics has got much better in the last year ive noticed. They have some really good stock.
I didn't agree with them having the Marmosets in there, but not really in the position to say lol.
Woody needs to come back to manchester and open up again. Best reptile shop ever ! ! ! lol


----------



## sheepy42 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. MPA it is then


----------



## MadManc (Jan 9, 2011)

MPA is well stocked and equipment is cheap enough but the animals are a bit overpriced imo, Warrington pets probably have a better stock of reptiles at slightly better prices and all the same equipment in stock. Those are the only two i have visited so far tbh.


----------



## Raziela (Jan 19, 2011)

Swan Street Pet Shop has a few reptiles in... I was gonna get a boa from them a few weeks ago, but ended up taking on my cousin's corn snake, no room for a boa too atm


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

swan street is poop imo, MPA is one of the better shops. Had a bad rep a while back but they REALLy pulled their socks up and now have a pretty decent reputation.

If you're interested, we also run a reptile club in Dane Bank. Next session is this Sunday. 

Info: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/652006-manchester-reptile-club-sunday-27th.html


----------



## sheepy42 (Jan 2, 2011)

swift_wraith said:


> swan street is poop imo, MPA is one of the better shops. Had a bad rep a while back but they REALLy pulled their socks up and now have a pretty decent reputation.
> 
> If you're interested, we also run a reptile club in Dane Bank. Next session is this Sunday.
> 
> Info: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/652006-manchester-reptile-club-sunday-27th.html


Definitely going for a look around MPA on Sunday. That's as long as they are open on Sundays? Does anyone know the opening hours? 

I really want to come to the Manchester reptile group meetings but unless my 13 year old daughter could come I would struggle to get a sitter.


----------

